# A $1000 NA Shopping Spree



## kobel4k3r5 (Nov 19, 2005)

If you were givin' $1000 to spend on tuning your GA16DE or SR20DE car for max hp, how would you spend it and how much hp you think you would end up with? (Assuming that you installed everything yourself so you don't pay for installation from other people)


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Maybe start of with the basics such as intake, header, and exhaust. That will be around 700-800 right there, then maybe with the left over 200-300 you could get some cams. $1000 wont get you much horsepower on a NA car unless you wanna go with nitrous. You could get a nitrous system for 500 then use the other 500 for intake and exhuast.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i would sugggest getting a nice suspension because if you upgrade to a se-r (i mean buy a new car) you can take the suspension with you.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

you can get WAI and header(obx) from ebay for a GA for about 200$, a cat back is one of the most expensive upgrades. dont get a crush bend muffler shop exhaust, they're cheap-o, they bent close to 50% of the pipe by making a bend, which hurts performance. do something that fits your buget. a NA GA16 will probably never see more than 130whp.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Without nitrous, there hasn't been any GA that's seen at least past 125 whp..

and the most publicized all motor GA was somewhere around either 119whp or 121whp.. and that was with everything excluding extensive engine work. All bolt ons + extrude honing


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

2dr_Sentra said:


> you can get WAI and header(obx) from ebay for a GA for about 200$, a cat back is one of the most expensive upgrades. dont get a crush bend muffler shop exhaust, they're cheap-o, they bent close to 50% of the pipe by making a bend, which hurts performance. do something that fits your buget. a NA GA16 will probably never see more than 130whp.



yeah, you can get an OBX for cheap and replace it every coupple of years.

Get a used hotshot header.

Exhaust the "most expensive upgrades" that is by far very incorrect. You can get a mandrel bent exhaust made and have a muffler welded on for less then $300, depending on the muffler you go with.


Get a CAI, Header, exhaust.

You'll looking at spending most of the money right there, unless you can get a used intake (usually go for about 100-120 bucks) a used header (hotshot for your ga usually go for about 200-250) and get you an exahust made up, 300 was on the high end of the price scale.

Get a UR underdrive pully if the rest of the money allows for it.

If you can go used..

120+250+300=675

You'll have plenty of money to get the UR pully there.

Just take your time and shop around.


----------



## 1punchKO (May 26, 2005)

w/ sr20 I'd save a bit more and just go ve. :hal:


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Use that thousand dollars and your Sentra as a down-payment on an Altima SE-R. Best way to make big horsepower from that G-note.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

bahearn said:


> Use that thousand dollars and your Sentra as a down-payment on an Altima SE-R. Best way to make big horsepower from that G-note.


yeah, the base model is what 28k? 28k would do alot to a ga16de.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Thing is, you can spend that big money to buy a good car, or spend it to make a car good.


----------

